# Two Chicago Area Bicycle Swap Meets



## WES PINCHOT (May 13, 2008)

Elgin Bicycle Swap Meet

Saturday May 17, 2008

8 Am  -  3 Pm

First Baptist Church

Parking Lot

1735 W. Highland Ave.

Elgin, Illinois

Contact: Tim Layton

847 651 9639

------------------------------------------------------


Chicago Area Bicycle Swap Meet

Sunday May 18, 2008

7 Am ? 1 Pm

Oak Forest Park District

15601 S. Central Ave.

Oak Forest, Illinois

Contact: Ed Boros

708 326 3099


----------

